# +++ DRUMASONIC LUXURY +++ high-end drum sampling software



## Sammy85 (Apr 10, 2013)

Check out our new high-end drum sampling library LUXURY, delivering outstanding, natural and punchy drum sounds: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... Fc5KJGL5g#!
_____________________________________________________________

All kits can be played with sticks, rods or brushes, either with or without snare wires. Up to 10 microphone signals provide unrivaled mixing flexibility and, thanks to the integrated groove player, realistic sounding drum tracks can be created in no time at all.

LUXURY is the third product of the drumasonic series and we would like to thank the Gearslutz community for your support and valuable feedback!! 

For more information and a free trial version, visit our homepage: http://www.drumasonic.com (www.drumasonic.com)


Pricing: 
drumasonic LUXURY: 99,- EUR
drumasonic LUXURY LE: 69,- EUR


----------



## Atom Hub (May 2, 2013)

looks very good, downloading trial version... thank you


----------

